# Team Checkpoint Tc-950 Soldering Station



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

First posted on RC Dirt

The right tool for any soldering job.

From hobby applications to household projects, lots of assembly and repair jobs require soldering. High-quality electronics ensure that the TC-950 Soldering Station delivers professional results and dependable service. Plus, it boasts an affordable price. At the track, at the flying field or at home, the TC-950 Soldering Station is one tool that every modeler needs!

• Heavy-duty 60 watt design for years of reliable performance
• Heats up quickly to selected temperature within a range of 392°-896°F, and holds settings within 1.8°F (1°C) while idle
• Slender, insulated handle for comfortable grip
• Includes chisel point tip and pencil tip
• Also comes with iron stand, sponge and vinyl wrap
• Unparalleled 5-year warranty on the unit, 1 year on the iron handle’s electronics

TCPR0950 TC-950 Soldering Station Retail:$119.99 Street:$79.99

AVAILABLE: Early March

More RC info at HobbyTalk and RCDirt









Click here to view more articles.


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I need to get something like this. Still dealing with the cheap, ten dollar, hobby store version.


----------



## BrentV (Apr 30, 2004)

Looks like a Hakko 936 that has been re-badged.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

you know hakko sells now with a skin too


----------



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

Hakko w/ a wrap...:thumbsup:


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Soldering iron??? what's that! lol


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

to curl the wifes hair? *snicker*


----------

